# Her Royal Highness, Kermita the Frog.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hoooooraaay ! Hang out the bunting ! His royal majesty, Prince Charles, Prince of Wales, Duke of Cornwall, has decided to marry Kermit the frog's half sister, Camilla Parker-Bowles ! Joy !

I particually like the way that Charles, as head of the Church of England (when he's king) and a divorcee and and adulterer, has convieniently ignored the fact that the church of england forbids remarriage and regards divorce as a sin. Splendid ! What an example to us all. What another splendid example of religious fortitude. You go Charlie boy.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

wasn't he banned from marrying her in the past.....isn't that why he married diana to heir some children cos camilla can't have them?????? i might be wrong but the amount of years they have been together he would of been better off with her from the start.....rip diana


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think he was banned, technically, but the mood of the country straight after Dianna's death wouldn't allow it.

I doubt many people under the age of 60 give a rats anymore. I know I don't.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

no i am the same i don't care what any of the royals do they are just people like us


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Dreamcatcher ,I don't think they are just like us.....they are way more screwed up lol


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeh harrys "nazi" episode was preety screwded up, not that it offeneded me but he must have relised it would have pissed people off.










He is preety punk rock in comparsion to the rest of the royals though with the dope , the beer, the fights with photograthers and the nazi uniforms


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i thought the potestant religion was brought into being so that Henry VIII could get divorced and married again.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

yeah, thats the church of england, he created it out of thin air and made himself leader so he could get divorced. So as this whole strand of religion was created on divorce, im not quite sure why the clergy are up in arms about it


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Our entire royal family are german anyway, so I guess William was just towing the party line.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Martin, 
Is Camilla of royal blood? I know that you arent really allowed to marry anyone who isnt. Thats why the Prince back in the 30's or 40's who married an American actress had to abdicate. But I also thought that this is why Charles marred Di, who had noble blood, and couldnt marry Camilla. As far as I understand it, the King of England can be divorced, but his wife cannot be. This would be a first in that area. Anyways, I usually know what I'm talking about, but I am completely out of my depth here, and feel kind of like I am making gross generalizations about the rules of monarchies in England. Do you understand any of this stuff Martin? What the heck is the Royal family doing?

Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

kermit the frog is the king of sesame street. hell yea shes royalty. duh. :roll:

i dont read tabloids. whats with the harry thing? i doubt he has the balls to make a bold statement with his clothing. so obviously he was at one of these moremoneythangodshitdontstinkiownabedazzledblackberrysnottylittlerichkid nazi parties. and BEING a moremoneythangodshitdontstinkiownabedazzledblackberrysnottylittlerichkid makes it OK to throw hellatious genocidal shindigs. interesting.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Homeskooled.

I think, although I may be wrong, that Camilla has some very very distant royal connections, but no more than you or me. She is, I think, a part of the very minor aristocracy in this country, but generally she is constitutionally regarded as a 'commoner'.

There isn't a written constitution in this country, so matters such as this are very much guess work. However, tradition dictates that royalty aren't allowed to marry 'commoners', or people of the Catholic faith, which Camilla is. At the moment, there is a big hoo-ha about this (in the press), and true to form, the royal family and our beloved government are twisting the constitution to suit their mutal needs. Additionally, at the moment - although it may be changing in the near future, divorcees are not allowed to re-marry in a church, which is why old charlie boy and camilla (both divorcees) are having a civil ceremony and then a blessing in a church.

So, yes, you're right. Because Charles is going to be king, this is very much a first in the history of recent British royal history. Because the wife of the king automatically becomes queen, technically Camilla would become the first divorcee/catholic/commoner queen, which are constitution does not allow at all. The royal family have got around this by stating that Camilla will not be queen, rather she will be called 'Princess Consort', much like Prince Albert was Prince Consort to Queen Victoria, even though he was of royal blood and not a divorcee.

Hope that clears it up !! It's confused the hell out of me.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

So I hear the Queen's not coming to the wedding. I kinda find it romantic that Camilla and Charles are so in love with each other. How many other relationships have lasted this long? Not many. And he's not like other rich men who marry some chick 30 years younger than them. He really does love her. It gives me hope.


----------

